# Repeat villagers on mystery tours?



## CowKing (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been island hopping to try to find some dream villagers but earlier I got Broccolo twice. At first I was like "You know what, that's bound to happen, it's fine." but then I just got Norma twice.
Are the villagers on mystery tours pulled from a smaller pool of characters, locking some characters out? I'm not talking about personality wise, but I am hunting for my 7th villager.
Also someone who's hunting for their 7th villager, can you confirm if you've see Mathilda or not, thank you ;w;


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 5, 2020)

Hope that you have found Mathilda, but bumping this in the hope that someone will report that they have seen her on island tours.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 5, 2020)

I honestly think so. I've used a ton of NMTs and I've gotten certain repeat characters up to 10 times using a few hundred tickets, and only seeing more desirable villagers like Zucker, Merengue, Marina, etc, one or two times. So I feel like there are certain villagers that are more likely to appear than others. If not, then it's just bad RNG :')


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Hope that you have found Mathilda, but bumping this in the hope that someone will report that they have seen her on island tours.



I haven't found her yet, but God bless you for the bump :')




Akaza said:


> I honestly think so. I've used a ton of NMTs and I've gotten certain repeat characters up to 10 times using a few hundred tickets, and only seeing more desirable villagers like Zucker, Merengue, Marina, etc, one or two times. So I feel like there are certain villagers that are more likely to appear than others. If not, then it's just bad RNG :')



I mean, if it's happening to multiple people like I've been seeing on the forums, then it's most likely true that more villagers are more likely to appear than other, which sucks for people hunting for a specific villagers

Shout out to all the homies hunting the new and uncommon (Like my girl, Mathilda ) villagers, y'all troopers.


----------



## Kid Kody (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, my friend saw Mathilda on an island. We both laughed really hard about how scary and hideous she was and definitely did not invite her back to her island because she didn't want to be stuck with that thing


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 5, 2020)

Mathilda was one of the repeat villagers I kept seeing when I was island hopping ;w; Just keep searching, you'll find her eventually. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 5, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if this were true. I saw Monty twice in four islands when I was looking to invite a 7th villager


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

Kid Kody said:


> Yes, my friend saw Mathilda on an island. We both laughed really hard about how scary and hideous she was and definitely did not invite her back to her island because she didn't want to be stuck with that thing



O h 




Akaza said:


> Mathilda was one of the repeat villagers I kept seeing when I was island hopping ;w; Just keep searching, you'll find her eventually. I wish you the best of luck!


Dang it, give me your luck! But seriously, thank you!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't seen anyone twice yet, but I've used less NMTs than others. I don't know how many I've used because I haven't kept track, but I know it's less than 20. 

The way probability works, it makes sense that you'd see some villagers more than once if you're hunting for only one specific villager. There's over 400, after all.


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ive used 500 and I got Beau and Marina 5+ times


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 5, 2020)

Breath Mint said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this were true. I saw Monty twice in four islands when I was looking to invite a 7th villager


I saw Monty sooo many times when I was island hunting too! Like 10+ times! It was ridiculous.
The other villager I saw a LOT was Patty.. ugh.


Kid Kody said:


> Yes, my friend saw Mathilda on an island. We both laughed really hard about how scary and hideous she was and definitely did not invite her back to her island because she didn't want to be stuck with that thing


Mathilda is the villager the OP is searching for.. It's obviously fine if you don't like her but that comment was a little uncalled for ;w;


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 5, 2020)

Ive seen flurry atleast 6 times
I guess she really likes me lol


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't seen anyone twice yet, but I've used less NMTs than others. I don't know how many I've used because I haven't kept track, but I know it's less than 20.
> 
> The way probability works, it makes sense that you'd see some villagers more than once if you're hunting for only one specific villager. There's over 400, after all.



Of course, seeing a villager twice, maybe even three times, is inevitable if you're island hopping, but seeing people hop and finding the same villager 5 to 10 times makes it seem like some random villagers are scripted to be on tours more frequently.


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 5, 2020)

I believe if you talk to a villager once then just leave, they'll show up on the next island you visit too. At least that's what happened to me. You have to talk to them a 2nd time and formally reject the invitation for the villagers to be rerolled again.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> I believe if you talk to a villager once then just leave, they'll show up on the next island you visit too. At least that's what happened to me. You have to talk to them a 2nd time and formally reject the invitation for the villagers to be rerolled again.



Next time I go island hopping, I'll try this out!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 5, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> I believe if you talk to a villager once then just leave, they'll show up on the next island you visit too. At least that's what happened to me. You have to talk to them a 2nd time and formally reject the invitation for the villagers to be rerolled again.



I've encountered Hippeux twice and Rocco thrice within 17 trips. I have nothing against hippo villagers but I just don't like most of their designs. I've talked to them once and ignored them. No wonder they kept showing up.

Now I know what to do if I saw villagers that just doesn't sit well with me, I just need to talk to them twice and reject them so I wouldn't see them again.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 5, 2020)

Honestly, I don't think so. I think what's happening is when you opt to go to an island, it rolls a personality, then picks a villager of that personality.

It's just dumb luck, really. I've yet to encounter a villager twice in a row so far.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 5, 2020)

I've used 300+ NMT so far on my hunt for Raymond (and Genji).

In that time I've seen Bubbles probably about 10 times, and the same goes for Tammi and Norma. 

There are some villagers I've seen so many times, in Bubbles' case THREE TIMES IN A ROW, and others I've yet to see (including Raymond). 

On the other hand I've seen Zucker like 10 times as well, so I think it's just "bad" RNG in my case.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 5, 2020)

I've gotten this really ugly duck twice and Zell twice, out of about 20 tickets.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

I saw Broffina twice in the span of 5 tickets. I got really upset, lol.


----------

